# Don't know if I'm allowed to ask this (sex question)



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Okay, we are not ttc and are using condoms. I am 7dpo and am slightly concerned I could be pregnant due to symptoms. I have a question about condom use and am wondering if anyone knows about this. Here is the problem - we use condoms every time we have sex, we do not have any genital to genital contact without a condom, and he says there is no way the condom broke. My concern is...and sorry to be so graphic...but this particular time was quite, um...vigourous. After he "finished" he didn't withdraw immediately, while holding the condom in place, like he normally does - he kept "going" for a bit, and then I told him to stop because I was concerned about it being safe. My concern is - could this "action" have caused any of the semen to have leaked out of the condom? Any help on this question is appreciated!

Oh, we had sex the day of ovulation.


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

i believe it's possible, but i'm not too sure how likely it is, sorry. hopefully your symptoms are just a wierd case of pms!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

It's absolutely possible. And even if the condom did stay on perfectly, there is still a slight chance of pregnancy. I have a friend who has a lovely two-year-old son who is a condom baby, lol.


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep. Condoms are not 100% period. The only thing that is 100% is being a nun.









Update? Did you find out?


----------

